# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  What's your favorite military surplus gear?

## Traditionalist

I'm curious as to whats all your favorite military surplus gear? 

Mine is the alice pack, with lc2 woodland straps and a molle ii waist belt, the us mess kit, the us wool blanket (real not rothco ) , the poncho liner, the Vietnam boonie hat, and the us shelter half.

----------


## Tristar777

Hi.  Mine would be M51 cold weather parka, BCB/Army Crusader stove system and DPM Camo Para smock.

----------


## crashdive123

.....me.....

----------


## xjosh40x

Well as a former infantryman I have to say our favorite gear is the poncho with liner and 100mph tape. 

Reasons:
It can be sun shining without a cloud in the sky but the moment a infantry company does a field exercise, it'll storm, everytime. 
And we are animals and break darn near anything the military issues, which as 1SGT would always say, tape the F@&:ER up.

----------


## hunter63

Canteen/cup/stove/carrier.......and poncho.

----------


## TXyakr

Hard to say what is my favorite but one I use the most often whether camping, bugout, or just a trip across the country is a military style assault pack (rucksack) preferably with the MOLLE system of PALS: rows of webbing straps sewn in to attach gear to. Does not need to be genuine military surplus "with sand in the pockets". My daughter took this photo of me getting on an air plane at the Denver Airport on our way to Canada. I look like an aging jar head in civilian clothes. LOL

assaultpack.jpg

I also like poncho liner with bottom sewn to form a foot box, heavy duty military poncho. Balaclava and for sure a Boonie hat (not in some weird colors that would make me look like Johnny Depp.) The color of dirt is fine.

Advantage of heavy denier fabric over that yuppie low denier stuff at REI is that if you are bushwhacking and a thorn (mesquite) snags it all your gear does not dump on the ground, or with hat my bald head does not bleed like a stuck pig. Gotta hate it when that happens. ha ha ha.

----------


## canid

I'm going first to go purely egghead here and say that from an engineering elegance standpoint no single (primary, whatever) purpose tool or piece of equipment that I've used impresses me as much as the p-38 can opener. despite it's rather mundane (and somewhat obsolete in modern military context) job, for size, weight and ease of use it beats, beats and nearly meets the household consumer offerings respectively, and by orders of magnitude in the first two criteria. I like that in a tool.

For more immediate, practical need gear, my favorite would shift to the BDU pants. My only remaining pair have been in more or less frequent use for 10 years and were used when I got them and are still holding up decently. They keep me well in most weather, and as an outer layer in most bad weather.

----------


## Rick

I guess my Mosin's. They've taken a licking and keep on ticking.

----------


## kyratshooter

Mosins don't count, they are the other sides' surplus.

Sittin' here in the den I am looking at a pair of old style GI combat boots left over from the black boot army, there's a GI canteen and cup waiting to be put away and I just ordered a 100 pack of the afore mentioned P38 can openers because I use them and give them away at an alarming rate. 

All-in-all I would say my favorite military item is my DD214 form tucked safely away.  It says I am no longer in the Army and legally left that pursuit 40 years ago.

----------


## Rick

The question didn't specify ours, theirs or someone else's. Hmmmpf. Mosin's stand. Careful or I'll put on a bayonet and give you a good poke. I'm pretty sure it would reach from here.

----------


## hunter63

Last few years, I have reverted back to the BSA mess kit with GI canteen set up .........kinda forgot how well they were thought out and set put together.

I vote leave the Mosin's in as well........make a heck of a spear.......

----------


## Rick

There's really not much gear I don't like. I probably use the canteen/cup more than anything. I love the mess kit too. All the ALICE gear is good.

----------


## Zack

> I'm going first to go purely egghead here and say that from an engineering elegance standpoint no single (primary, whatever) purpose tool or piece of equipment that I've used impresses me as much as the p-38 can opener. despite it's rather mundane (and somewhat obsolete in modern military context) job, for size, weight and ease of use it beats, beats and nearly meets the household consumer offerings respectively, and by orders of magnitude in the first two criteria. I like that in a tool.
> 
> For more immediate, practical need gear, my favorite would shift to the BDU pants. My only remaining pair have been in more or less frequent use for 10 years and were used when I got them and are still holding up decently. They keep me well in most weather, and as an outer layer in most bad weather.


I like both of those items, too.  I have a lot of military surplus gear and choosing a favorite is hard.  But the wool watch cap is probably it...

----------


## Zack

> There's really not much gear I don't like. I probably use the canteen/cup more than anything. I love the mess kit too. All the ALICE gear is good.


My local surplus store has genuine USGI canteens for $1.00 a piece, so I like to get one or two every time I stop in (less than once a month).  They are certainly good items.  It's my go-to water bottle now since I broke my Nalgene...

----------


## Tokwan

water bottle and mess tin and of course, the compass holder.

----------


## kyratshooter

> The question didn't specify ours, theirs or someone else's. Hmmmpf. Mosin's stand. Careful or I'll put on a bayonet and give you a good poke. I'm pretty sure it would reach from here.


OK we leave the MNs in.  Everybody has two of them anyway so they should count for something.  They are probably the most common form of surplus hardware inside the US right now.

Quit poking me with that bayonet, that thing hurts!

----------


## randyt

I can't make up my mind, too many choices.

----------


## Sarge47

> I can't make up my mind, too many choices.


Yep!  Same here!.... :Confused1:

----------


## wilderness medic

ECWCS gear. Unfortunately even surplus it's not cheap.

----------


## Tokwan

We have a law in Malaysia that does not allow civilians to use army surplus items such as military fatigues, camouflaged materials that includes, army backpacks, pouches, uniforms, jackets etc that are from the Malaysian Army as those items are the property of the Government and to avoid people from masquerading as army personnel. So we are just left with poncho, mess tin, army water bottle, belts and boots..that's about it (or as Forrest Gump said..."and that's all that I have to say about that!")

----------


## crashdive123

> OK we leave the MNs in.  Everybody has two of them anyway so they should count for something.  They are probably the most common form of surplus hardware inside the US right now.
> 
> Quit poking me with that bayonet, that thing hurts!


That wasn't his bayonet. :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Oooh. Braggin' rights.

----------


## Old GI

I'm not surprised Rick gave a weird answer.  I wonder, though, are cammie hongs government issue now?

----------


## finallyME

I think I am going to make two lists, stuff I like and stuff I don't.  :Smile: 

Stuff I like:
Like canid, the p38 can opener.  I actually had never used one until maybe 6 months ago.  I was at work, my walmart can opener broke....again....and I was forced to dig into the edc pack and pull out a p38.  What happened after was pure magic.  It is easier, and just as fast, as fancy store bought can openers.  My mom probably can't use one, due to extreme arthritis, but a normal handed person should do fine.  It is definitely faster and easier than any Gerber, Leatherman or even the venerable Victorinox can openers.  Where have you been all my life?  No matter, we have each other now.  :Smile: 

I love the BDU pant.  The new cut is just as good.  I find myself buying the LA police gear pants because they have the same cut, similar material, but I can wear them around town and at work without wearing camo.  Of course, I have 2 duffle bags full of brand new pants that will eventually get worn, as long as they don't keep shrinking.  When I go camping...BDU pants.  Work on the car...BDU pants.  Who ever designed them was a genius.

The MOLLE pack is pretty impressive.  Of course, it is also HEAVY.  The straps are versatile.  I can put them on other external frame packs.  I have a couple extra sets of straps and loan them out to Boy Scouts when they show up with grandpas pack with rotted out or ancient straps.  Grandpas' pack is now instantly comfortable.

The old M65 liner jackets.  They are light and cheap and add a lot of warmth.  The same goes for the poncho liner.  I think they have similar materials.  The poncho and newer ECWCS gortex stuff is pretty good stuff as well.

Nomex flight gloves paired with fingertip less wool liners.  You put the wool liners OVER the flight gloves.  And then pair those with a set of extreme cold weather mitts.  When you don't need dexterity, put everything in the mitts.  But when you need to use your fingers, simply take them out of the mitts, and they are still covered for quick dexterity requirements.

MSS.  I have two sets for my two boys.  My daughters use them sometimes as well.  Very versatile.  Can be used for winter, spring, summer and fall.  It would be nice if the summer one was a little warmer though.

Stuff I don't like:
ALICE pack. I have a lot of negatives for this thing.......I won't dwell on them. 

Shelter half.....

Black boots....Mostly I don't like the soles.  The leather is really nice though.

BCGs.....do these count as surplus?  Why would anyone want these for surplus?

Old grey PT shorts... most comfortable daisy dukes you will ever wear, until the elastic waist wears out.  :Frown:

----------


## Rick

Weird?! I'm....I'm crushed. Heartbroken as it were. He asked for military surplus. Is a Mosin not military surplus? Now...if I had said a used Piddle Pack. That, sir, would have been weird.

----------


## kyratshooter

Does that make my M77 military surplus?

Or any item manufactured for the surplus market legit?

Much of what we are speaking has been remanufactured for the surplus market and never saw government approval or issue.

"Tactical gear" is not necessarily surplus gear.

----------


## Rick

How much ya wanna bet my Mosin's saw action? Shoot, I'll bet the ammo pouches were even issued. At least they smell like it.

----------


## natertot

Mosin for sure.  Kyrat said since everyone has two of them. I guess I am an overachiever by far!

I do like can openers, both the small and large. I also enjoy the mess kits, the canteen cup, canteen, Alice packs, and Molle gear. I also have a few foreign duffle bags, the big sea bags, long underwear from Swiss, and wool blankets from some unknown foreign country that have been great as well. I even have a US sleeping bag that has served me well.

----------


## kyratshooter

OK then, if we are considering the M/N a surplus item then I rank the ammo that goes into it, at twenty three cents a shot, my all time favorite surplus commodity!!!

That is almost as cheap as the p38 can openers I just bought at seventeen cents a pop.

In fact, if you hit the can with a round of 7.62x54 you don't need the can opener!

Anyone else notice that most of us long term members have duplicate and interchangeable surplus equipment; M/N rifles, canteen w/cup, sleeping gear, alice/molly gear, boots and such ???

Is that due to the gear or just an indication that we all suffer from the same malady?

Age and/or location seems to have nothing to do with it.

----------


## Rick

Surplus ammo is in. Surplus.... ammo....get it? Sort of like illegal alien. Self explanatory. 

If you can hit the can with 7.62 that's sort of like Hunter's can of cherries in the fire. You probably won't get one lessen you pick it off the ground.

----------


## kyratshooter

What do you mean "IF I can hit the can"?

Now you've gone and hurt my feelings!

----------


## Rick

Your words, not mine. I have every confidence that the can is dead from incredible distances. Sort of a done deal. However, you said "if" so I reluctantly went along with you.

----------


## Batch

I carried a P38 in my wallet for decades. Then I threw in a P51.

My opinion between the 2 is just that the p51 is bigger and the hinge also gets looser quicker. But, both work great.

I switched to my Leatherman Supertool's can opener for convenience. I am damned near as quick with either of these as the folks with the conventional can opener. And I got them whooped hands down if you take in to searching for can opener time. LOL

But, I'll say p-38 is probably my favorite surplus tool.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Your words, not mine. I have every confidence that the can is dead from incredible distances. Sort of a done deal. However, you said "if" so I reluctantly went along with you.


I was getting pretty sure I was going to have to go out in the snow and open a can of Beanie-Winnies just to save my reputation!

----------


## Rick

> I carried a P38 in my wallet for decades. Then I threw in a P51.




Wow! Weren't you taking a chance they could open your can? (I slay myself).

----------


## hunter63

Well, throwing cab in the fire work with all cans not just cherries.....it's just kinda chancy and you have to pick the food off the branches, or your self.
Not recommended if you actually what to "use" in the contents.....it's just an attention getter.

As far a 7.62 X54r jacketed ammo, may just perf through and leak out.....but may be not....?
Will have to wait for result of the beanie winnie's test.....

----------


## TXyakr

Military Style Belt with 3-Bar Slide Buckle and Nylon webbing strap is a item I use at least 3 days a week. With blue jeans, canvas pants and quick dry nylon or polypropylene long plants or bermuda shorts for paddle-sports (canoe/kayak/raft/paddleboard/SUP). My daughters are embarrassed by me and call them seat belts, but if they spent much time in the wilderness and realized how multipurpose these are they would understand.

Mostly I buy them for about $5 each at a local Army/Navy Store where there is typically a large selection of colors and lengths. But online stores also have many for reasonable prices, I just avoid the fancy buckles and cotton material. Here is a place I have ordered other webbing straps from (to secure stuff to a trailer, pickup, roof of vehicle) that happens to have a great selection of these belts in colors both webbing and buckles, price is still under $10 and better selection of materials. (Avoid Cotton, it is rotten!) 2" is good unless your belt loops are small like for some women's pants, REI and some other outdoor stores have more attractive brands for the style conscious people, but my daughters still snub their nose at the whole idea. When they are standing on a paddle board on a lake with their pants falling down and knife/blade falling off they may think differently some day. (also holds your emergency first aid and fire starter kit etc.)

http://www.strapworks.com/Double_3_B...elts_s/154.htm

I like to walk around the local military supply store and look for other interesting items but have never seen any ammo there. But I don't sit around in my backyard plinking cans much and don't consider that wilderness survival, but to each their own. Have fun. Surplus ammo from Russia and China is mostly junk in my experience. My local gun shop will NOT sell it, they would never risk their reputation on it.

----------


## Rick

I use the quick dry suspenders. Mostly for the hong.

----------


## hunter63

> . ..............
> I like to walk around the local military supply store and look for other interesting items but have never seen any ammo there. But I don't sit around in my backyard plinking cans much and don't consider that wilderness survival, but to each their own. Have fun. Surplus ammo from Russia and China is mostly junk in my experience. My local gun shop will NOT sell it, they would never risk their reputation on it.



Yeah, That's the ticket.....all junk....not worth looking at or shooting by any self respecting rifleman........Noted.

----------


## Rick

More for us I guess.

----------


## hunter63

> More for us I guess.


shussssssh

----------


## Batch

> Wow! Weren't you taking a chance they could open your can? (I slay myself). [/COLOR]


R U here all week?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think I switched because the P-51 I found would throw a spark off of a ferro rod. Where none of the P-38 would. I had originally kept the p-38 in my wallet , because sometimes we got trapped on jobsites with no place to eat around. So, we could just grab a can of raviolis from under the seat and eat that.

----------


## wilderness medic

Well, if surplus weapons are allowed i'd like to switch my answer....
http://www.exarmyvehicles.com/offer/...le-tank-t-72-m

----------


## Rick

Oooh. sorry. Violates ATF rules. No crew mounted weapons.

----------


## finallyME

> Military Style Belt with 3-Bar Slide Buckle and Nylon webbing strap is a item I use at least 3 days a week.


I totally forgot my belt.  :Smile:   Yeah, ever since I was issue a standard BDU belt, I have worn one every day. I have worn through 2 cotton belts and am on my first nylon one.  The buckle is what I really like.  It isn't the shiny slide type that you see with dress pants.  It is the black one.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Of course, my buckle isn't black anymore.  Just brass.  I wear it to church, with jeans, basically any pair of pants.  Of course, I don't conceal carry, so I might have to give up my beloved belt for a more stiff one when I start CCWing.




> I like to walk around the local military supply store and look for other interesting items but have never seen any ammo there. But I don't sit around in my backyard plinking cans much and don't consider that wilderness survival, but to each their own. Have fun. Surplus ammo from Russia and China is mostly junk in my experience. My local gun shop will NOT sell it, they would never risk their reputation on it.


I buy Tulammo from Russia all the time.  My opinion is that if your rifle/handgun can't shoot crap ammo, what's the point of having it?  Well, if the rifle/handgun is a safe queen, then I see why you would only want the best for your princess.  Or maybe a long range precision rifle that only eats precision hand loads.  But, I like to have a rifle/handgun that eats anything I put in it.  And, I might as well buy a bunch of Russian crap ammo at bargain prices.  A Russian bullets shoots a lot better than no bullet.

----------


## hunter63

> .........................I buy Tulammo from Russia all the time.  My opinion is that if your rifle/handgun can't shoot crap ammo, what's the point of having it?  Well, if the rifle/handgun is a safe queen, then I see why you would only want the best for your princess.  Or maybe a long range precision rifle that only eats precision hand loads.  But, I like to have a rifle/handgun that eats anything I put in it.  And, I might as well buy a bunch of Russian crap ammo at bargain prices.  A Russian bullets shoots a lot better than no bullet.


I agree.....like the picky .22's....
My (fill in your high buck whatever here) only likes El_Super Tricko Gofaster Premium ammo.

Now its, "Whatcha got that goes bang?.....El-Cheapo?.....Fine, give me all you got>"

----------


## Rick

El_Super Tricko Gofaster Premium ammo. Well, no wonder. It's made in Mexico. That El prefix was a dead give away.

----------


## wilderness medic

> I buy Tulammo from Russia all the time.  My opinion is that if your rifle/handgun can't shoot crap ammo, what's the point of having it?  Well, if the rifle/handgun is a safe queen, then I see why you would only want the best for your princess.  Or maybe a long range precision rifle that only eats precision hand loads.  But, I like to have a rifle/handgun that eats anything I put in it.  And, I might as well buy a bunch of Russian crap ammo at bargain prices.  A Russian bullets shoots a lot better than no bullet.


It's not whether it can or not...it's about screwing up your barrel with the copper washed bi metal bullet.. My understanding is something cheaper like a Glock barrel in the long run will save you money. Something like a SCAR 17 barrel it will cost you money.

----------


## kyratshooter

I'm with Hunter and Rick on the ammo selection.

You can send me all the trash Wolf and Tula you want to be rid of.  I can get 2" groups out of the .223 @100 all day long and the 7.62x39 goes into 1 1/2" @ 100 even out of my AK.

I can even get 1 1/2" groups out of the Russian "spam can" ammo from a beat up old M/N.

Wolf/SK .22lr is some of the best on the market, or it was before the "shortage" and now the ban.

----------


## Rick

Go to the range. Clean my weapon. Buy more Silver Bear. Go the range. Clean my weapon. Buy more Silver Bear. It's a vicious cycle.

----------


## hunter63

Well, sometimes ya gotta open that spam can every 440 rounds or so......

----------


## Rick

Oh sure. Then it's go to the range, pee down the barrel, by more spam cans.

----------


## randyt

I'm partial to my 30-40 krag but dang it's hard to find surplus ammo for it these days and when you do it's full patch.

----------


## hayshaker

some of my favorites would be lurp rations, my mss sleeping bags,molle packs,ECWCS thermal clothing
like that.the old lurp chili concarne gosh i miss that od vacseal foil pouch anyone remember that?

----------


## TXyakr

Like all your outdoor gear there is a purpose for everything, every grade of gear. A relatively cheap firearm with very cheap ammo is fine I should not knock that. But those few who spend a lot of $ on a high end firearm for whatever reason usually do not want to risk damaging the rifling on the inside of the barrel. This just would not make sense.

Reminds me of when I was a kid. In grade school my friends and I purchased these crude homemade front end loaders for about $5 - 10 made with pipes that clearly had seams in them. One kid next door thew firecrackers down his to simulate firing it. Then in Jr. High when he realized we were actually shooting ours with black powder and buck shot he asked me to help him clean out all the paper. It took us hours. Much to my amazement now, none to those poor quality muzzleloaders ever exploded on us. One kid attempted to fire a pistol make out of brass, but held it around the corner of a brick wall, it did explode in his hands. As far as I know we all still have all our fingers and eyes. LOL Such childish foolishness.

----------


## wilderness medic

> some of my favorites would be lurp rations, my mss sleeping bags,molle packs,ECWCS thermal clothing
> like that.the old lurp chili concarne gosh i miss that od vacseal foil pouch anyone remember that?


He'll it's only been 5 or 6 years since since I was eating those. Remember it? Barely. Lol.

----------


## hayshaker

oh yeah and those accessory C&D packs that came in the brown pouch mres wish i had some of those.
and the freeze dry friuts oh my melt in your mouth, i used to scrounge over by scohfield barracks east training range for mres
and over by the north shore at kahuku training range a great place to camp out as well.

----------


## wilderness medic

> oh yeah and those accessory C&D packs that came in the brown pouch mres wish i had some of those.
> and the freeze dry friuts oh my melt in your mouth, i used to scrounge over by scohfield barracks east training range for mres
> and over by the north shore at kahuku training range a great place to camp out as well.


I was the odd one who enjoyed MREs. But nothing comes close to a good LRP. Can't remember the other ones we had...extended something or another...came in a lasagna tray like package but was sealed...meant for feeding several people...or one hungry grunt...

----------


## randyt

would a mosin nagant made by westinghouse be considered U.S. surplus?  I had a bannerman 30-06 conversion and picked up a westinghouse barrel from numrich. Had planned on converting it back to 7.62r but alas I forgot I had the barrel and in a moment of bad judgement traded the rifle off.

----------


## hunter63

> would a mosin nagant made by westinghouse be considered U.S. surplus?  I had a bannerman 30-06 conversion and picked up a westinghouse barrel from numrich. Had planned on converting it back to 7.62r but alas I forgot I had the barrel and in a moment of bad judgement traded the rifle off.


Don't know, but have one made by Remington Armory.....?

----------


## richbat

Ammo boxes,Grenade Pouches,Medical Pouches,heck I consider any of the surplus stuff of some use or another...

----------


## Zack

> Ammo boxes,Grenade Pouches,Medical Pouches,heck I consider any of the surplus stuff of some use or another...


I like ammo boxes as well.  I have a little PSK in a grenade pouch, it's small enough to hook onto a hunting or fishing pack and not be bulky, but give me some survival items at the same time.

----------


## hunter63

> I like ammo boxes as well.  I have a little PSK in a grenade pouch, it's small enough to hook onto a hunting or fishing pack and not be bulky, but give me some survival items at the same time.


Be better on your belt...in case you don't have your pack with you....Just sayin'

----------


## Zack

> Be better on your belt...in case you don't have your pack with you....Just sayin'


That's probably true.  But if I'm sitting in a duck blind for hours on end, a pouch on my belt gets a little annoying if it's in the right place.  But that's just me.  But when I go out I always have a couple survival items in my pockets though...

----------


## Billy13426

I like ammo boxes for the storage. I have one for ammo. I plan  on getting another good old metal one for a survival kit. I also like the military canteen with the stainless steel cup.

----------


## Traditionalist

Nothing wrong with mosins, I didn't mention them because I can't legally own one yet, only being 16. Another great thing is the old tuna cans of ammo, cheap but effective.

----------


## hunter63

> Nothing wrong with mosins, I didn't mention them because I can't legally own one yet, only being 16. Another great thing is the old tuna cans of ammo, cheap but effective.


Tuna cans of ammo?........

----------


## Rick

One thing is for certain. It won't matter if they are packed in water or oil the ammo won't be any good.

----------


## Traditionalist

> One thing is for certain. It won't matter if they are packed in water or oil the ammo won't be any good.





> Tuna cans of ammo?........


Lol, I should have said spam can. Here's a link. 640 rounds for $159.00
http://www.bulkammo.com/640-round-se...tula-122gr-fmj

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, we know....have been thru a "few" in the last few years.......LOL
Just giving you a bad time.

Now about the "cheap but effective" part....effective for what?.....most all the spam cans are FMJ milsurp....although some has been Tula, and Wolf fairly new production....but still FMJ...so effective for punching paper, metal gongs and big bore version of "plinking".....Smoke, fire and recoil.....

Guess you just need to clarify what you find it effective for.......

----------


## 1stimestar

My Mickey Mouse boots.  I even girlied them up a bit though it didn't last.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SurvivalTips

My MSS (modular sleep system) since I live in the north east it can get pretty cool up here and i can use that bag year around. Also big fan of the canteen/cup/pot/carrier combo.

----------


## Tristar777

Hi.  Ive also just bought a MMSS which is sure to be a favourite come winter!
The BCB Crusader system as used by the British Army is also my goto brew and cook kit when travelling solo!

----------


## Rick

The whole bag comes in at over 9 lbs. That's a bit heavy for me. That said, if it works for you that's all that matters. I do like the BCB Crusader set. I don't own one but it looks like it would work very well.

----------


## finallyME

So far I have bought 2 MSS systems.  Both for my 2 boys.  They have been perfect.  The green bag is light weight and they bring that for summer backpacking.  The whole system is heavy, and we use that in winter, but it is lighter than a lot of similar temp rating bags.  My daughter just got back from a girl's summer camp and I had her bring the black bag and the gortex bivy.  Last year at this same time of year and same camp, they got snowed out and only my daughter was prepared for the snow.  The year before that, I made her take the "army" sleeping bag and she threw a big fit about it...."all my friends will make fun of me"...etc.  In order for me to maintain my status as a mean dad, I made her take it anyways.  When she came back, I asked her how camp was..."I was the only one warm at night".  Maybe dad knows something after all.

----------


## hunter63

> ...........................  My daughter just got back from a girl's summer camp and I had her bring the black bag and the gortex bivy.  Last year at this same time of year and same camp, they got snowed out and only my daughter was prepared for the snow.  The year before that, I made her take the "army" sleeping bag and she threw a big fit about it...."all my friends will make fun of me"...etc.  In order for me to maintain my status as a mean dad, I made her take it anyways.  When she came back, I asked her how camp was..."I was the only one warm at night".  Maybe dad knows something after all.


Take a while...but well done....
As MF use to say..."Experience is the best teacher"

----------


## Rick

Yep. The older I got the smarter dad got. Kind of amazing how that works.

----------


## coastwatcher42

Even though I was Army, my favorite piece of milsurp gear is the MARPAT tarp issued by the Marines because of its versatility.

----------


## Sarge47

I've had some time to think about this and would have to say that my favorite Item is the USMC Force Recon Survival kit.  It was made for certain units of the Marines and consists of very good quality items.  The water bag, for example, is top-notch and beats a condom any day of the week!  I've bought several individual components as well and placed them in other kits.  for more info on these check it out here:

http://www.donrearic.com/usmcskit.html

 :Cowboy:

----------


## Rick

I'm not sure you can still purchase them. If you know of a vendor I'd be interested.

----------


## Nighthawk

Oddly enough, my favorite piece of military gear is 1/2 of a US issue M1858 canteen.  These were the oblate spheroid canteens, and the soldiers would melt the seams and the spouts off. Think of a mini sheet iron wok.  I have cooked in it, eaten out of it, washed up with it, used it as a soup bowl, plate, frying pan, pot, pot cover, drinking vessel, and have even dug a fire pit with it. Its one of my most versatile pieces of kit and it always goes with me when in the woods.
~Nighthawk~

----------


## Zack

> Oddly enough, my favorite piece of military gear is 1/2 of a US issue M1858 canteen.  These were the oblate spheroid canteens, and the soldiers would melt the seams and the spouts off. Think of a mini sheet iron wok.  I have cooked in it, eaten out of it, washed up with it, used it as a soup bowl, plate, frying pan, pot, pot cover, drinking vessel, and have even dug a fire pit with it. Its one of my most versatile pieces of kit and it always goes with me when in the woods.
> ~Nighthawk~


I'm thinking you could do the same things with one of the regular USGI mess kits (you know, the stainless steel ones with frying pan bottom and the plate/bowls on top).  On a recent camping trip to Gettysburg, PA, my family and I did almost all of our meals in the Dutch oven.  Unfortunately, I was able to bring all of my nonsensical gadgets, but I forgot the entrenching tool I normally use to scoop the coals on top of the oven.  So I pressed the frying pan into service and it  saved our enchilada casserole!  But if your canteen half works just as well, good for you!

----------


## Rick

Not sure why you'd do that. Even the reproductions are expensive. The mess kit is still dirt cheap.

----------


## Duece

I thought i had posted here before but went back and didnt see any so... I like those fingerless wool glove inserts i must have 4 or 5 pairs,sadly the surplus store i got them at is now closed,been looking for a new supplier for awhile now
D

----------


## Zack

> Not sure why you'd do that. Even the reproductions are expensive. The mess kit is still dirt cheap.


I picked mine up at the surplus store for $5.00!  I looked online and it seemed that they're going for $10-$15, which I don't think is too bad...

----------


## Nighthawk

The canteen half cost me all of $8.00.  It's light weight, one piece, and slides easily into my gear bag.  
~Nighthawk~

----------


## Rick

For an 1858?! Okay, if you say so. A real one will run you several hundred dollars and a bad repro on eBay will run about $30.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...1858%20canteen

----------


## Nighthawk

I've been in the hobby for over 35 years and know where to find 100% correctly made reproductions(correct materials, method, and construction)When I started out a friend told me,"it's better to know what makes an item correct than to know who makes a correct item." One just has to know what to look for.  Bottom line, there's nothing wrong with the USGI mess kit, but I've been using this thing for years, it's light, I like it, it works, and I'm rather comfortable with it.  I don't feel I really need anything else.

----------


## randyt

> Don't know, but have one made by Remington Armory.....?


don't know either but have heard remington has slipped a bit lately. So if you want I can take care of that rifle for ya. lol

----------


## Wise Old Owl

I am misguided here - I still enjoy a military issue lensatic with extra phosphor compass. Some are still commanding $200.

----------


## Rick

I wasn't challenging your use of it. If it works for you that's great. I was just surprised because they are so costly. If you have an inexpensive source that's great too.

----------


## Nighthawk

No offense taken at all!  I'm just a big believer in multi use gear, and this was just something I already had that carried over into my modern day B.O.B.  After years of hardcore authentic Confederate historical interpretation I came away with an appreciation of how little one needs to actually live.  It also taught me an appreciation of utilizing my pockets as opposed to bags and pouches for smaller items.

----------


## natertot

> It also taught me an appreciation of utilizing my pockets as opposed to bags and pouches for smaller items.


There is a lot of truth to that! I grew up wearing jeans mostly and still find those the most comfortable (or natural, maybe) but have found myself lately wearing more and more cargo style pants because of the additional pockets. At one of my jobs I have to wear scrubs and started wearing Carhartt scrub pants that have a million pockets and belt loops to keep the pants up.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Since I need stuff for storage recently, and found a military foot locker. Good piece of gear. It's hardy and takes a beating.

----------


## Stever60

I vote poncho liner -
I still use one all the time.  They are easy to keep around in a vehicle.  Light, they dry quick, work as a stadium blanket to sit on or cover with when it gets chilly.  I have always kept some around.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I forgot, I also like the surplus wooden ammo boxes. I bought a few of them from a friend that was downsizing. They are great for stacking in storage areas. I use them in my workshop to store tools, because I haven't put my cabinets up yet. After that, I'm probably going to use them to store things in my attic.

The duffel bags are great. I used one in college to bring all of my dirt laundry home on breaks and weekends for my mom to do.

Ka-Bars are always good knives, and technically they can be classified as military surplus. When I was 18, I saved up money to purchase a full sized Ka-Bar for all of my general purpose hunting needs. It has lasted me a number of years, and has taken on a wide variety of uses. I have used it in hunting, fishing boating, camping, farming, crafts, and cutting line. All in all, Ka-Bar makes one of the best knives on the market.

----------

